# Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!) - Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!)
 Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)​*
Ob jetzt Salzwassereinbrüche, Klimaveränderung oder was auch immer: 
"Seltene Gäste" werden in der Ostsee gefühlt immer mehr...

Mondfische, Thune, Seelachse/Köhler, all diese Arten wurden immer wieder gemeldet in den letzten Jahren als Beobachtung oder Beifang in der Ostsee.

Köhler/Seelachse kamen ja bei den letzten Salzwassereinbrüchen soviele mit dass teilweise gezielt darauf geangelt wurde / wird.

Auch vereinzelte Fänge von Lengfischen - sonst eher den Norwegenfahrern bekannt - wurden immer wieder mal gemeldet.

Dass aber in der Ostsee Lengs nun fast schon "schwarmweise" auftreten, ist sicher eher ungewöhnlich.

Anglerboard-Partner Matze Korth von Mommark-Charterboot sendete uns eine interessante Fangmeldung. Er fing in den letzten Tagen mehrere Lengs auf Gummifisch in der Ostsee (Kleiner Belt / Dänemark).
Einige Fische wurden auf einer Tiefe von ca. 24m gefangen und der letzte sogar auf nur 12m Wassertiefe. 

Alle Lengs bissen auf kleine Gummifische, die eigentlich für Dorsche bestimmt waren. 

Sicher noch kein Grund für Lengspezialisten, von Norwegen auf Ostsee umzubuchen.

Im Lichte dessen, wie sich Fischbestände ändern (Stichwort auch Dorsch) ist es aber sicher bemerkenswert und wir bedanken und bei Matze für Zusendung der Fangfotos und des Videos.

















* Direkt zum Video:*





https://www.facebook.com/mommark.charterboot/videos/1756979647662552/

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Seele (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!) - Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)*

Cool, Lengfischen mit C&R das auch funktioniert. Feine Sache. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!) - Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)*

Ist halt da dann nicht wie Norwegen wo man teilweise bis über 200 m tief angelt..

Das schaffste im Belt nicht mal in den tiefsten Löchern ;-)

Sieht auch propper aus und nicht unterernährt (>>>der Leng!)..

Scheint sich also da wohl zu fühlen..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!) - Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)*

Ja die Lengs (und der Angler) waren wirklich gut im Futter und haben Mega Gas gegeben. Es bleibt jedoch ein Ausnahmefang, wobei ich glaube das es da noch mehr geben muss....ich werde testen...#h


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Mai 2017)

*AW: Ausserordentliche Fänge (mit Video!) - Lengfieber im Kleinen Belt (Ostsee)*



matze2004 schrieb:


> Ja die Lengs (und der Angler) waren wirklich gut im Futter und haben Mega Gas gegeben. Es bleibt jedoch ein Ausnahmefang, wobei ich glaube das es da noch mehr geben muss....ich werde testen...#h



Sag ich ja....Heilbutt und Thunfisch :vik::q


----------

